

Codecademy Launches New API Course Track with Parse - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2013/01/09/codecademy-launches-new-api-course-track-with-parse/

======
sergiotapia
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5032504>

------
6thSigma
The Parse documentation is already pretty good but the Codeacademy lesson
should be even better for beginners.

------
davidwhodge
Nice work, guys!

